# Water Damage around windows



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

I've got a customer who had an addition put on their house about 4 years ago, and it's got a few problems. The builder is AWOL, of course.

We got about 6" of rain here this past weekend, and some water damage is showing up in the drywall around the windows of the addition. This exterior wall continues up to the 2nd story, where the windows show no water damage. 

I've not handled a ton of these 'brand new house has leak around windows' situations. Any ideas on where to start?

Plus they've got some leakage around the windows in the old part of the house. I think I can fix that with clear silicone - 

MHM


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Without any pictures or information, my guess is the windows were not flashed properly. Seen it a lot, recently.
...now that I think again, have seen a lot of water come in when we get heavy, wind driven rain. The new windows just won't work in submarine conditions.
r


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

yea it was an unusually large amount of rain.

plus this is a flat roof - they have standing water as it is, although nowhere near the problem areas.

MHM


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Silicone is not the answer. 

Poor design, improper flashing or a bad installation is the cause.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

This is why they made a new code for flashing windows. The nailing flanges from the windows cannot act as a sole barrier. Some framers give new meaning to the term rough opening so parts of the flanges are just floating over big gaps. If its vinyl jay channel slip a flat bar under the jay over the window to see if its got a flange to start with then maybe zip open piece to see whats going on.


----------



## daparsonshsc (May 2, 2007)

*M&W Windows*

Were they M&W wood windows? If so, then there is not enough flashing in the world to repair those babies!


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

What kinda siding? Look for the flashing. Caulk doesn't fix anything.
I often find unflashed 2nd. floor windows raising havoc on the ones below.

Here's an idea of the details. More info on my site.

http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=30&AlbumID=313&file=3702&s=0


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

it's cypress plank siding, run vertically


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sill pans and flashing will work fine. But, it will put a break at the lower, outer edges of the windows where you run the flashing out from behind the siding.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

MHMConstruction said:


> it's cypress plank siding, run vertically


Can you persuay the customer to picture frame the windows in new wood? Then you can cut out around the windows and expose the problem in order to fix it properly. Tell them its the only way you can guarrantee and real success the problem wound come back after a year.


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

it's a pain because the siding, once I pull it off, really can't be re-used. and i'ts like $3 a board foot, which gets pricey

i'm gonna yank off the siding above and below the windows (small pieces above and below) and see what's what.

the set of windows out front (the old part of the house) have never leaked before, in 20-30 years. this past weekend we got 6+ inches of rain - they leaked.

i suggested silicone for those windows, just because it has never leaked before, and the silicone that is there is old old old. not altogether there.

MHM


----------



## closeenough (Apr 3, 2007)

Careful with the silicone. Sometimes if you goop them up and the infiltration site is higher than the silicone, it can actually trap water in the wall system. Check weep holes for debris if there are any, I don't think you mentioned what type of window they were. Check if they are design pressure rated for the windzone that you are in. A lot of times in costal/hurricane areas the dp requirements are higher and a lot of builders have no idea what a design pressure even is. From my experience testing windows, 75% of the time installation is at least a factor in the leakage. Good luck, these things can drag on and on. Sometimes some legal help cant hurt when going after the previous builder and his insurance.


----------

